# best way to eradicate leeches ?



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

Very likely they aren't leeches, maybe an agressive fish causing the wounds?


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

The attacks only started after seeing these icky worm-like things swimming around, so it's tempting to accuse them. And, from the videos I've seen, they really look like leeches. It's a community tank, the most aggressive fish in there is a horny glowfish so I doubt he's the one causing this damage...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Its not leeches unless you went outside to used water from a lake or something. It is most likely planaria. They live in the substrate and crawl on the glass or something swim in the water. Maybe your fish are fighting each other. 

If you do somehow have a leech in your tank then I would be speechless.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I'll try to snap a picture next time one shows up. I never saw them crawl up the glass. Also the big one I saw before it dove inside the substrate, looked and swam just like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6N7wDKEV3w

I'm not worried about having a leech - I'm worried about having hundreds  They could have hitch-hiked on plants...


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you feed live worms?

If so they can and do hitchhike in those.

They can also hitch a ride on plants.

Salt dips can be handy for plants.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Only live microworms. I also fed freeze-dried Tubifex a few weeks ago.

Most probably they came through plants, as I usually only inspect, clean and rinse them with tap water. Lesson learned, I'll always use PP, bleach, and salt from now on...


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe a leech cocoon (egg sack) was attached to one of your plants, or you had one leech and it was carrying a coccon. I looked up how many leeches can hatch from a single cocoon: up to 80 in some species (I think 20 is the average, though). If what you have are leeches, you're going to have a hard time getting rid of them. Any chemical (copper or Potassium permanganate, perhaps?) strong enough to kill a leech will likely kill your fish and plants, too. And you probably can't starve them out unless you're willing to look at an empty tank for a year or so.

More Info on Leeches: http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...sity/species-of-interest/inverts/leeches.aspx
http://naturalaquariums.com/inverts/worms.html

I think certain gourami species eat planaria and hydra (?), so maybe they will eat leeches, too.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll put up a trap tonight and see if I can catch one. I've already accepted the idea that the only way to get rid of them will be to remove the fishes and snails, dump the substrate, use heavy chemicals on the plants, boil the wood... and restart.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

If you read the link, it says leeches move like an inch worm using their mouth to move. They don't swim. Every time someone sees a worm in their tank they think it is a leech.

There are several types of aquatic flatworms, and they all eat organics, decaying garbage. There are a few parasitic worms that get inside your fish, or in the gills, but these are tiny and would not be in your substrate.

Flatworms are harmless. Fish eat them. There is no reason to strip your tank down. They will only multiply if your tank is dirty.


----------



## stangmus (Apr 1, 2010)

Leeches sure do swim.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6N7wDKEV3w


----------



## stangmus (Apr 1, 2010)

You can try hanging a piece of raw fish in the tank with lights off. That is how we used to catch leeces for fishing.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you could borrow some loaches, I bet they would take care of your problem. Most bottom feeders have a habit of scouring the gravel for tasty snacks.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

well, here's how I plan to deal with it before taking any extreme measures:
- stop feeding the fishes for a few days. I have yet to see a hungry fish ignore something that looks like a worm it could eat.
- add a few kuhli loaches (I can't have any bigger ones with the other fishes, unfortunately)
- add a simple trap (a plastic bottle with a few holes and bait inside) every night.

I know the buggers are still there, even though I don't see any, because they leave trails in the gravel - they look like little tunnels (see the pictures below).


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow - This creeped me out, and if I was ever to see something like this in my tank it might literally force me out of the hobby. I HATE Creepy crawlers (or swimmers)


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

I hate them too, which is why, no matter what, these things are doomed.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

lawlz. kuhli loaches.. just kidding


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I know... still they might be able to get any small ones. I hope so.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> If you do somehow have a leech in your tank then I would be speechless.


Well, I caught 2 of the suckers - they're definitely leeches. I can post pictures or videos if anyone is interested. 

Now... if there were 2, there might be more... 

The trap didn't work at all (I caught these 2 with a net), but at least I now have 2 live ones in a jar, so I can experiment with various baits...


----------



## Fishball7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Please post. Am fascinated and I'm sure it'll help future people.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

stangmus said:


> Leeches sure do swim.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6N7wDKEV3w



I saw what had to be a 7 incher in lake nippising last year.... was the scariest thing I ever saw.... I didn't go in the water my whole vacation because of it lol.... 

needless to say I used leeches for bass fishing that week and nailed them....


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

ptr said:


> Well, I caught 2 of the suckers - they're definitely leeches. I can post pictures or videos if anyone is interested.
> 
> Now... if there were 2, there might be more...
> 
> The trap didn't work at all (I caught these 2 with a net), but at least I now have 2 live ones in a jar, so I can experiment with various baits...



Get a small oscar he will eat the son of a guns.. then return him to the store or re-home him via kijiji.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had leeches in my tank a long time ago. Once I added assassin snails, I never saw them again. I can't say 100% for certain whether the assassins really did eradicate the problem, but it makes sense considering they eat snails and any meaty food I throw in the tank for them...and they burrow in to the substrate.

You might want to give assassins a try before tearing down your entire tank.

And yeah, if you're confident that they're leaches, there's DEFINITELY more than two...usually tangled up in the roots of plants, at least in my experience.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

I finally managed to make a video of the sucker... Franzi, I'll try anything - I'm just surprised assassins would be fast enough to catch them....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydhLFw9zp4


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Undoubtedly a leech. Not cool in a community aquarium, but they're fascinating an a leech-only tank.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes. 3 others have joined this one in this jar that will become their grave.


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven't seen any others after capturing these 4, and adding a school of kuhli loaches. Fingers crossed...


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

stick you hand in there when your watchin tv with the lights out he should latch to you then u got em---ugh--ahhh---creepy


----------

